# Wrong Decision? Meguiars 105 / 205



## creative1

Purchase some Megs 105 and 205 (with some Hex, Yellow, Orange, white and black pads) for a DAS6 Pro to get rid of swirls and scratches on a E90. However after reading more threads, im now thinking whether the Menzerna stuff will be better suited. Dont really want to spend more money unless the Menz stuff is considerably better (as they say, do it once, do it properly )

A pict of what i need to deal with...


----------



## macmaw

I have heard good things about the megs polishes, but have never used them, I use Menzerna on my BMW paint and it's very good, I recently bought the 3M trilogy too but have yet to use them properly, but after using using them a little I think I prefer the Menzerna


----------



## NickP

Megs 105/205 will be fine,
This was 1st hit with 105 on a Megs Polishing pad - Left hand side! ...(E92)









Finished result after refining -


----------



## Derekh929

creative1 said:


> Purchase some Megs 105 and 205 (with some Hex, Yellow, Orange, white and black pads) for a DAS6 Pro to get rid of swirls and scratches on a E90. However after reading more threads, im now thinking whether the Menzerna stuff will be better suited. Dont really want to spend more money unless the Menz stuff is considerably better (as they say, do it once, do it properly )
> 
> A pict of what i need to deal with...


Why not test with least cut first to see what correction you get with that and work up, i have e90 and away to get Menzerna PF2500 & SF4000 and some Lake County Hydro Tech pads Cyan and Crimson after rec from another member, but im sure others may work just as good if got enough cut.


----------



## Bill58

You have made a good choice. The Hex pads and Megs work really well together.


----------



## creative1

NickP said:


> Megs 105/205 will be fine,
> This was 1st hit with 105 on a Megs Polishing pad - Left hand side! ...(E92)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished result after refining -


Blimey - if you got with the Megs 105 / 205 combo, it must definately be worth a try. Did you use a DA? and what did you finish it off with?


----------



## creative1

So i should just go with what ive got ? - makes me feel a bit better... now just got to try it... will def put some picts up (if i dont make a mess of it)....


----------



## NickP

Was actually with a rotary and finished with 205 on a Megs finishing pad - LSP was Gloss It Concorso Gloss


----------



## creative1

NickP said:


> Was actually with a rotary and finished with 205 on a Megs finishing pad - LSP was Gloss It Concorso Gloss


... and how long did it take with a rotary?

Will the Blue Velvet be ok for final wax coat?


----------



## NickP

creative1 said:


> ... and how long did it take with a rotary?
> 
> Will the Blue Velvet be ok for final wax coat?


I had it done in a day, I would imagine it would take a little longer with a DA - 
Any LSP will look good if you've done the correct prep before applying it :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry

The Megs 2 as .i call them work really well with the CG Hex pads and are easy to use. I got Menzerna polishes first but couldn't get on with them. Not had any trouble with the Megs.


----------



## ALANSHR

You should read up on the Polished Bliss website about this combo, seems pretty good to me.

Just alaways remember to work the polish until it has broken down and then buff of the light haze at the end.


----------



## creative1

NickP said:


> I had it done in a day, I would imagine it would take a little longer with a DA -
> Any LSP will look good if you've done the correct prep before applying it :thumb:


last question (i think). Does it matter whether you use white or blue masking tape. Wasnt sure if there was a difference.

Oh (another question) which i have posted elsewhere but havent had a response, so i thought id ask, seeing as youve done a E92. What did you use to get rid of siwrls on the glossy black part of the door / windows (see pict)


----------



## NickP

I've never used white, I think the blue 3m tape is a low tack so it doesn't leave a residue -
I used 205 on a finishing spot pad, those parts are really soft and mark really easily so wash carefully after you've corrected them!
The E92 was a friends car - my E90 is below, also corrected using 105/205 and the Polished Bliss ' Project Awesome' as a LSP


----------



## s.bailey

Have you read the DA guide hosted on here? No offence meant but it really helped me before I first used my DA and from some of the questions you have been asking it would be a good idea to get as much info as possible on how to use the machine.

As stated already, ALWAYS start with the least aggressive compound/pad combo you can to rectify the issues.... so knowing that Megs 205 refines/finishes after 105 is pretty basic stuff.

I am not in any way trying to be defamatory or rude, it's just even with a DA you could do some serious damage to your paint if you work a non-diminishing polish as the Megs twins are for too long and too hard and too hot...

You seem confident in that you're willing to give it a go and good on you for that but please get all the info first, best to take 4 attempts with a lower cut polish than less than 1 attempt to take you're clearcoat off!!!

:thumb:


----------



## s.bailey

creative1 said:


> last question (i think). Does it matter whether you use white or blue masking tape. Wasnt sure if there was a difference.
> 
> Oh (another question) which i have posted elsewhere but havent had a response, so i thought id ask, seeing as youve done a E92. What did you use to get rid of siwrls on the glossy black part of the door / windows (see pict)


I'd say a finishing pad and your 205 first, see how it is after, as said it's very soft so a couple of quick passes will see you right!

:thumb:


----------



## creative1

NickP said:


> I've never used white, I think the blue 3m tape is a low tack so it doesn't leave a residue -
> I used 205 on a finishing spot pad, those parts are really soft and mark really easily so wash carefully after you've corrected them!
> The E92 was a friends car - my E90 is below, also corrected using 105/205 and the Polished Bliss ' Project Awesome' as a LSP


so you used the 205 for the black glossy trim? i would have thought this would be too harsh.


----------



## creative1

s.bailey said:


> Have you read the DA guide hosted on here? No offence meant but it really helped me before I first used my DA and from some of the questions you have been asking it would be a good idea to get as much info as possible on how to use the machine.
> 
> As stated already, ALWAYS start with the least aggressive compound/pad combo you can to rectify the issues.... so knowing that Megs 205 refines/finishes after 105 is pretty basic stuff.
> 
> I am not in any way trying to be defamatory or rude, it's just even with a DA you could do some serious damage to your paint if you work a non-diminishing polish as the Megs twins are for too long and too hard and too hot...
> 
> You seem confident in that you're willing to give it a go and good on you for that but please get all the info first, best to take 4 attempts with a lower cut polish than less than 1 attempt to take you're clearcoat off!!!
> 
> :thumb:


so offence taken... a learner should always learn form those whove been there...

So do you recommend starting with the 205 and if doesnt correct, then move to the 105. 
Ive tried PB2.5 and to be honest, it didnt touch it which i why i was looking to start straight with the 105 going down to the 205 with a lighter pad.


----------



## NickP

No, 205 on a finishing pad was fine 
With 105/205 you have a very wide range of correction depending on the pad you use...


----------



## s.bailey

NickP said:


> No, 205 on a finishing pad was fine
> With 105/205 you have a very wide range of correction depending on the pad you use...


All depends on the level of correction needed, from your pics I'd say try the 205 on a white pad first and see how you get on, you can always move up a pad or polish :thumb:


----------



## wanna veccy

with a non-diminishing polish the more speed and pressure you apply the more cut it has, non-diminishing means that it doesn't break down unlike menzerna power finish, bear this in mind also.


----------



## creative1

I got this from another post. Is this suitable for both the 105 and 205

Spread or dab polish around the panel with the machine switched off.
Spread the polish with one or two passes at slow speed (between 2 and 3).
Begin to work the polish in for three or four passes at medium speed (around 4).
Thoroughly work the polish until the residue goes clear at high speed (between 5 and 6).
Buff off residue and assess result.


----------



## s.bailey

As above, with the Megs twins you need to be careful how fast you go....the abbrasives do NOT break down like Menzerna polishes for example.

You would be better with 3 pea sized drops/blobs on a pad, spread this about with the machine off then spread on spread 2, as a first time you may want to stay around the 3-4 speed mark and work the section nice and steadily.

Remember, you can always wipe down and inspect and go again if need be, you can't put it back on!

Well you can but it will involve a re-spray!

:thumb: Good luck :thumb:

As an example, my first time with my DA I used a Lake country Constant Pressure GLAZING PAD and Menzerna Super Finish 85RE over the whole car, more to get used to the DA and working the polish than to get any correction, as anyone on here will tell you with THAT combination I'd be lucky to correct a nat's bollock!  But it got my confidence up and left a lovely gloss!


----------



## justina3

cracking combo you wont need anything else


----------



## Trip tdi

I think you will find with the yellow hex logic pad with 105, will knock the swirls out of that bootlid, then refine afterwards with 205.

This combo should work.


----------



## Damien

As above. 105 on an oragne pad with a decent amount of pressure & speed did the trick for me on really hard paint so a yellow will give even better cut.


----------



## Trip tdi

That's why I mentioned the yellow pad, quite a aggressive combination, but on German paint I have found it to be rock hard, that's the level I will go, the orange will work also, it's just the yellow is more of a courser pad and will give a better cut to the pad, but the orange pad at same time with the right pressure and speed and movement, should do the job also, just check your work often when doing this procedure, could take one hour or more to correct, if its quicker than the time, it's a added bonus.


----------



## creative1

Do u recommend waxing with a da (white or black pad?). If so what speed?


----------



## Lupostef

Best combo in my opinion :thumb:. For waxing go with the black pad if you must.


----------



## creative1

Trip tdi said:


> That's why I mentioned the yellow pad, quite a aggressive combination, but on German paint I have found it to be rock hard, that's the level I will go, the orange will work also, it's just the yellow is more of a courser pad and will give a better cut to the pad, but the orange pad at same time with the right pressure and speed and movement, should do the job also, just check your work often when doing this procedure, could take one hour or more to correct, if its quicker than the time, it's a added bonus.


Am i better off with a megs microfiber pad or a wool one with the DAS6 Pro using the megs 105 / 205 combo?


----------



## Matty77

creative1 said:


> last question (i think). Does it matter whether you use white or blue masking tape. Wasnt sure if there was a difference.


I tried white once when I ran out of blue. Taped the car up outside and got to work. Found that the tape easily lifted and broke if the pad touched it. Was a pain to keep re-taping. Adhesive would also spread on paint after a pad hit. Also a pain. Then it rained. Tape went soggy and seperated from the adhesive when I tried to remove it, leaving a right mess on the car which took a good 30 mins to remove. Never again! 3M blue every time now.


----------



## Sheep

Matty77 said:


> I tried white once when I ran out of blue. Taped the car up outside and got to work. Found that the tape easily lifted and broke if the pad touched it. Was a pain to keep re-taping. Adhesive would also spread on paint after a pad hit. Also a pain. Then it rained. Tape went soggy and seperated from the adhesive when I tried to remove it, leaving a right mess on the car which took a good 30 mins to remove. Never again! 3M blue every time now.


Dead Thead (see previous post dates).


----------

